# Why is everyone so negative is it really that bad???????



## Hugobossdean (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi everyone this is my first post but I have been reading on this site for a couple of months. I am looking to come Spain for 3-6 months at the end of August I used to live in Murcia back in 2009 and Tenerife 2000-2004 I have been scouting on the websites at rental prices and some areas are really cheap. I really just need a heads up I have a income of about £1000 PCM and I have seen some rental apts for as much as 200 PCM I just want a realistic idea of how much things have gone up in price since 2009 I was in Murcia near villamartin so it was a bit pricey anyway I am single and it's me myself and I going over I just need a bit of a time out from the uk. I will be looking for a quiet possibly rural setting and I will be driving my car down any suggestions on new areas I may not of thought of and close ish to the coast would be nice thanks look forward to your replys
Dean


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's bad if you are looking for work. That's not negative, that's reality. In southern Spain, a third of people are jobless.

Because so many people aren't earning, houses and rents are much cheaper now than they were in 2009 when you were last here. Electricity has gone up and so has petrol but most other things are the same. If you don't go mad you should easily be able to live on £1000, which is €1250 at the current exchange rate. But don't expect to find a job, even casual bar work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hugobossdean said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post but I have been reading on this site for a couple of months. I am looking to come Spain for 3-6 months at the end of August I used to live in Murcia back in 2009 and Tenerife 2000-2004 I have been scouting on the websites at rental prices and some areas are really cheap. I really just need a heads up I have a income of about £1000 PCM and I have seen some rental apts for as much as 200 PCM I just want a realistic idea of how much things have gone up in price since 2009 I was in Murcia near villamartin so it was a bit pricey anyway I am single and it's me myself and I going over I just need a bit of a time out from the uk. I will be looking for a quiet possibly rural setting and I will be driving my car down any suggestions on new areas I may not of thought of and close ish to the coast would be nice thanks look forward to your replys
> Dean


:welcome:

we're not negative - just realistic 

things are great though if you aren't needing to look for work 

as for costs.... I'm paying 350€ a month less now for a large 3 bed apartment with big terrace & shared pool, about 300m from a smaller 3 bed apartment (tiny balcony no pool) we rented in 2003, and the same as we paid for an even smaller 3 bed apartment in 2009 (even tinier balcony & no pool....things were tight financially at the time, so we 'downsized' for a while  ) 

we moved into this one because I'd always fancied living here, the apartment came up for rent & I was gobsmacked at how little they were asking! (don't tell the landlord  )

food prices don't seem to have increased overall in the 11 years we've been here, internet & phone prices have dropped - but electricity costs have risen exponentially!!

you can get a menú del día for less now than 5 years ago too


----------



## Hugobossdean (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for replys sorry if I offended on the negative comment lol. No work isn't a problem I have a steady £1000 PCM from some Internet based work I do so a good connection is important is the Internet connection up to modern times as even in 2009 it was so slow and constantly disconnecting even in a build up urbanisation.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

How do you intend to get online? 3G connections are possible but expensive. I don't know if a short term rental place is likely have internet..


----------



## Hugobossdean (Jul 1, 2014)

How long am I likely gonna wait to get connected I prob only do about 15 hrs per week so I suppose a good wifi hotspot in a bar maybe could work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hugobossdean said:


> How long am I likely gonna wait to get connected I prob only do about 15 hrs per week so I suppose a good wifi hotspot in a bar maybe could work.


When we rent in Spain, theres usually an option to pay for internet connection and its instant, altho not cheap. But there are plenty of bars that have free wifi

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hugobossdean said:


> How long am I likely gonna wait to get connected I prob only do about 15 hrs per week so I suppose a good wifi hotspot in a bar maybe could work.


If you already have a land-line connection you can get ADSL broadband up and running within a few days. Most companies offer a contract "sin permanencia" (i.e. you don't have to sign up for a 12 or 18 month period).

http://www.movistar.es/particulares...l/ver-todos-los-adsl/ficha/movistar-adsl-base


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

With 1250 euros monthly you can live like a king in this part of Spain.... prices on average are much cheaper than 2009. Not sure how long you are coming for, but you can negotiate with the rental prices too, make an offer and see what happens. Internet is good, (depends where you live, of course) but 20mg is the norm now. 4G in most places now. Good Luck for you and yourself.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> With 1250 euros monthly you can live like a king in this part of Spain.... prices on average are much cheaper than 2009. Not sure how long you are coming for, but you can negotiate with the rental prices too, make an offer and see what happens. Internet is good, (depends where you live, of course) but 20mg is the norm now. 4G in most places now. Good Luck for you and yourself.


You might be able to get 20 meg in large cities but 'most' places won't get anyw where near that. In the campo, movistar can still only give you 512k - 1 meg because they have not invested in the infrastructure.

4g is unheard of around here!

If you don't have a phone line, are can't get fibre optic installed, then movistar may struggle to get you connected. Their boxes are full to capacity - at least they are around here.


----------



## Hugobossdean (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies it really helps. I suppose when I look for a property I will make sure it's got a line connected first. But I really don't mind going to a bar a few hours everyday. I suppose then next question is location I think I will just drive until I come across a place I feel is right.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

My brother lives in the Campo near Oliva and got satellite internet 20mg and a phone line with Tooway or something like that and have no problems whatsoever, unlike me, I have lots of problems with movistar!! ggrr!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Could this be good news on the employment front at long last, if the number of new indefinite contracts has started to go up? I hope so. We roped in 4 unemployed neighbours this morning to help transfer the belongings of a newly arrived British couple from where the removal van had to be parked to their house, and their faces absolutely lit up at the chance to make €10 per hour for doing it, umpteen trips backwards and forwards in the hot sun. The British removal van men said it was too far to carry stuff!!!


Los contratos indefinidos en M?laga crecen un 45% en junio y un 12% los temporales . SUR.es


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Most of the Spanish folk we are friends with have work - they are lucky and they know it. But whenever we get the chance we try to give some work to unemployed Spaniards and they are so grateful it is always a very humbling experience. We just had one of the worst fires around here for 40 years and many people lost their homes. A Spanish guy who has two boys aged 7 and 9 lost his and of course he is unemployed. We are helping to raise money for him to have his home repaired (many many thousands of euros) - he has no mortgage, which is one good thing - but they have almost nothing. So sad, especially as the fire has been reported as started deliberately.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Most of the Spanish folk we are friends with have work - they are lucky and they know it. But whenever we get the chance we try to give some work to unemployed Spaniards and they are so grateful it is always a very humbling experience. We just had one of the worst fires around here for 40 years and many people lost their homes. A Spanish guy who has two boys aged 7 and 9 lost his and of course he is unemployed. We are helping to raise money for him to have his home repaired (many many thousands of euros) - he has no mortgage, which is one good thing - but they have almost nothing. So sad, especially as the fire has been reported as started deliberately.


That's awful, I remember the one that badly affected the area along the Costa del Sol and a lot of people lost everything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Lolito said:


> My brother lives in the Campo near Oliva and got satellite internet 20mg and a phone line with Tooway or something like that and have no problems whatsoever, unlike me, I have lots of problems with movistar!! ggrr!


We've been looking in the campo not far from there and anything from 5meg to 20meg has been quoted as the norm, depending on location.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We live in the campo and now have Quantis with this "Max 20 Megas 33 GBytes" internet and the option of a phone line but we did not want this. We have found this more than meets our needs and we are struggling to use up the monthly allowance. We have used the internet to watch Filmon Formula 1 and the Tennis!. No extra charges if you go over your allowance, the system just slows down. Efficient service can reccomend
X


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We had the same deal with Quantis, never got over 2 MB speed and allowance was gone in a week and found their customer service not great, not terrible but not great. Infact to upgrade to the 33MB they cut the already nonexistent speed.
Also we were locked into a contract even though we stopped using it and installed wimax.
I guess you need to be careful with the installers as they will vary region to region.


----------

